# Fulfillment house in USA to address and send xmas cards?



## SICK (Nov 16, 2006)

I am looking to send a xmas card to 6000 customers in the USA. I live in Canada. Is there an online service that anyone know who will take an address list and print/stuff/address and mail this type of volume online?

Time is running short, has to happen next week.

Thanx


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

yes time is running out!! 

I used Susan Krystaf of Priority Connection She did our invitations for our Open House. She does an amazing job, everything looks professional and she is wonderful to work with.

Give her a call.


----------



## SICK (Nov 16, 2006)

Robin said:


> yes time is running out!!
> 
> I used Susan Krystaf of Priority Connection She did our invitations for our Open House. She does an amazing job, everything looks professional and she is wonderful to work with.
> 
> Give her a call.


Thanx, I'm sending her an email now...


----------



## SICK (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to be a scrooge and send black and white post cards 

USPS - Create Greeting Cards & Postcards!

Planning on using Click2Mail Will let everyone know how it works out!


----------



## jclynn67 (Mar 11, 2007)

SICK said:


> Looks like I'm going to be a scrooge and send black and white post cards
> 
> USPS - Create Greeting Cards & Postcards!
> 
> Planning on using Click2Mail Will let everyone know how it works out!


 
Could I ask what they are charging to mail out 6,000 post cards for you?

Thanks,
Jody


----------



## SICK (Nov 16, 2006)

jclynn67 said:


> Could I ask what they are charging to mail out 6,000 post cards for you?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jody


I ran a few #'s through it, try it (click2mail), it's free and easy to get a price estimate. Very well done site complete with online editor! If I recall, 5000 2 sided black and white came out to around $1500 .. I'm still waiting for paypal reports from past years to complete the list. I have 4800 US people and another 1200 or so from other countries. Seems about 35% of people entered addresses at time of payment in paypal so I'm missing a lot of people.

Turning into a 2 day project


----------



## SICK (Nov 16, 2006)

This is done now, I was really late in sending them out. They went into production on the 15th, everything was done in text in the online editor. The first message back from a customer thanking me for them happened on the 18th. Yesterday I got about 10 thank yous back.

Total cost on my credit card was a little over $1800.00 for 5800 cards in the usa.

ROI on this? No clue. I can't track it. So far I think this is great fast way to spread the word about promotions etc.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for reporting back!

How did you upload all of your addresses to the click2mail site? An excel spreadsheet or something?


----------



## SICK (Nov 16, 2006)

I ripped the addresses from paypal back to 2003 ... paypal rocks for history!

Sorted by country, took name and address info, copy and pasted the usa results into textpad, sorted and deleted duplicate lines. Pasted into a new workbook. Uploaded as excel xls file. Don't go by the template they offer for download, give it a test run for free, it's smart.

10 out of 10 for easy use and flexibility.

BUT a 4 out of 10 for quality.... I just saw 5 bounce backs for moved addresses, etc. The ink ran on them, more like handling, quality was good, but it was produced to fast, no time for drying. 2 out of 5 were clean. The fronts with the addresses were perfect. I will have to do a water test on the paper.

If someone else tries it let me know. I'm kinda looking at vistaprint next, they seem world wide so you can save on postage. They make tees too!


----------

